

Federal appeals court says no to private lawsuits over cell phone health risks - grellas
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202473833523&Cell_Phone_Liability_Lawsuits_Preempted_by_FCC_rd_Circuit_Rules

======
metageek
_Instead, they said, the proposed class of Pennsylvania consumers was
demanding only that manufacturers and sellers be ordered to provide a headset
with every phone as a safety device._

? Every phone I've bought in the past 5-10 years came with a headset.

